# Neuton Lawn Mower - Battery Powered!



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Well my ol' gas burner finally won't start. The cables busted and I duct taped them in place. Decided that I would go "green" this time around. Did some research and found THIS guy. We're getting the CE 6 model.







Based upon UPS tracking it looks like he'll be here today! I'm quite excited to give it a whirl. My daughter (12) is starting to mow the lawn and with this one she won't have to hassle with a pull cord and gasoline. I'm taking care of my neighbors place for two months while he is away, so I'm mowing his lawn (front and back) plus ours.

Anyone else in Outback land own one of these?


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

Herbicidal said:


> Well my ol' gas burner finally won't start. The cables busted and I duct taped them in place. Decided that I would go "green" this time around. Did some research and found THIS guy. We're getting the CE 6 model.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one and like it a lot. It does a great job on tall grass, since I don't mow the lawn as often as I should










The souther california air quality management district exchanges gas mowers for battery mowers once a year, I traded a gaser that I got at a garage sale for $10 for for mine.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Herbicidal said:


> Well my ol' gas burner finally won't start. The cables busted and I duct taped them in place. Decided that I would go "green" this time around. Did some research and found THIS guy. We're getting the CE 6 model.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I don't own the mower and wish I had the other with either gas or electric









Ed


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

'Ohana said:


> I don't own the mower and wish I had the other with either gas or electric
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha! Too funny! The mower was in a box on our front porch when I arrived home from work. It's all assembled now (took about 15 minutes) and now the battery is charging. They recommended 24 -72 hours for the initial charge. It came with a rear bag, mulching 'plug' and a side discharge piece. I look forward to trying it tomorrow! MAYBE my daughter will get a chance too.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

I think you should tour the country with your new shiny mower and show every outbacker along the way, how it works.







you could start at my place, mow the front and back just to even things out.







Go north for a few days, come back to my place in a week or so to see if the height of the mower stays constant, front and back again. Go south for a few days, come back in a week or so and we could check engine noise. We should probabaly test that in both the front and back yard. Then you could go east......well you get the idea. I'm just excited for you and want to share in your joy.


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

I think MY yard would be the PERFECT place for you to test out this new toy. And think of all the lovely sights you'd see along the way. Tell ya what, I won't mow and we'll just wait for your arrival so we'll have PLENTY of grass for you to tackle.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Ya'all are too much! Now get back to work or whatever, I've got a road trip to plan.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Herbicidal said:


> Ya'all are too much! Now get back to work or whatever, I've got a road trip to plan.


Grass grows well in Oregon too....come on up!!


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Ya'all are too much! Now get back to work or whatever, I've got a road trip to plan.


Grass grows well in Oregon too....come on up!!








[/quote]
Yeah, I've SEEN your lawns.







Forgot my Neuton, I'd need one of these:


----------

